# I emerge from the darkroom...



## terri (Aug 13, 2004)

...blinking.       And sad that it's all over for the immediate future.   The next session is another $179, which I ain't got in my current unemployed state.    :x    

I may post a couple more in another forum, but here is one I've posted before - but I only scanned in from a contact sheet at that time.   I never had a print.   I wanted to play with the 6x6 negative carrier, and wanted a real print of this Holga shot.   Orie, this is the one where I was saying I used an oval dodging tool to burn in the corners a little after the normal exposure time.  I wanted to enhance the vignetting effect.   It's actually a lot sharper than the scan here would have you believe.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 14, 2004)

That's really cool, Terri!!  I am sorry your class is over .  I hope you get that darkroom built soon!  I have an extra set of filters you could have!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow Terri! Thats fantastico. Looks like the sun is beaming down just on that area where the bikes are.


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks!   I've had the negative for several months, all I really remember is that it was a gusty kind of day.     

Would love to take you up on those filters, Orie....we'll see what kind of enlarger I end up with.   Hubby wants a color head since that's what he's used to at work, (an old Chromega [? spelling] which will print LF too) and he's gotten exceedingly spoiled.    :x


----------

